# The survior



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

This is the survior of our twins. His brother was still born early this morning.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=298302&l=ea67cb15dc&id=100000112459437


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry about the stillborn :hug: but congrats on a beautiful goat kid! he is adorable.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost one.  The other one is adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss...  :hug: 


The healthy baby is adorable..  ...and woe ... :shocked: ....look at the heart shaped mark... on the back.... so neat... :thumb:


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks all the sad part is that the markings were almost exactly the same between the twins except the other ones markings were brown like his momma and their sire is a white and black.
How big are normal Boer twins reason I ask is Spot(my kids named him) is 10.5 pounds and his sibling was just under 10 pounds. Our others set we had last week that had the same sire but a KIKO mom were both just under 7lb each.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry you lost his brother, the pic is adorable...not too often I see Black headed boer babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww sorry. Surely he'll make up for his brother.
10lbs is great for twins on Boers! Ours usually run a little less when they trip out.


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

liz said:


> So sorry you lost his brother, the pic is adorable...not too often I see Black headed boer babies.


These are his half brothers at birth they are 4 weeks old now.








Here is dad of all


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking kids and dad...buck looks young, how old is he?


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

He's is about 14 months. We bought him 4 months old the sme time we bought our does they were supposed to be breed by another buck. They were not so this was his batch.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss of the brother.  

Congrats on Spot! :stars: All the pics are great-thanks for sharing.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They sound like they were a good size not super big but not small. One of my kids has the same spot on his back but he is our only red kid born. the other 2 are black heads. both moms are red heads and dad was all black.


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all. 
BTW after reading Toth Boers Post the kids have changed his name to "Romeo" .
It was nice to see their imaginations kicking in


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

7acreranch said:


> It was nice to see their imaginations kicking in


Oh Romeo is such a cool name! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all.
> BTW after reading Toth Boers Post the kids have changed his name to "Romeo" .
> It was nice to see their imaginations kicking in


 :wink: ... Hey ...that is a really great name for him...it fits so well... with the heart.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb: :clap:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry about the still born one but this one has a prefect heart on it's back


----------

